# Seb Cypripediums 2015



## Seb63 (Apr 6, 2015)

Cyp. irapeanum




Cyp. tibeticum




Cyp. plectrochilum




Cyp. formosanum




Cyp. fasciolatum




Cyp. cordigerum


----------



## Seb63 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Seb63 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Seb63 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2015)

Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## Seb63 (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks ! Of course ! Formosanum and fasciolatum are for soon ;-)


----------



## Seb63 (May 2, 2015)

Cyp. formosanum


----------



## Seb63 (May 3, 2015)

Cyp. Fasciolatum




Cyp. formosanum



Cyp. wardii


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 4, 2015)

I'm very interested in seeing your wardii once it flowers!


----------



## Seb63 (May 5, 2015)

Me too but it's not for now ... I think we'll wait a long time ...


----------



## Falcon (May 7, 2015)

I'm curious to see if the irapeanum flowers! Aren't those thing impossible to grow?


----------



## Seb63 (May 9, 2015)

Cyp. formosanum and its baby : Cyp. guttatum




Cyp. guttatum




Cyp. tibeticum


----------



## Seb63 (May 12, 2015)

Cyp. guttatum




Cyp. tibeticum




1st and 2nd fasciolatum with 15 days apart


----------



## Falcon (May 13, 2015)

Any update on the irapeanum?


----------



## Seb63 (May 13, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Any update on the irapeanum?



I will do it tonight ;-)


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2015)

Nice. I must get more Cyps.


----------



## Seb63 (May 13, 2015)

Cyp. guttatum ...finally opened !




Cyp. tibeticum




Cyp. irapeanum with the heat of recent days it started to grow faster!


----------



## Falcon (May 14, 2015)

That irapeanum is looking good! I thought they were nigh on impossible to grow in culture due to some symbiotic relationship needed with a fungi on the roots or whatnot? You must tell us your secrets :evil:

I do hope it blooms for you, I love large pouches and irapeanum has huge ones


----------



## Seb63 (May 14, 2015)

Falcon said:


> That irapeanum is looking good! I thought they were nigh on impossible to grow in culture due to some symbiotic relationship needed with a fungi on the roots or whatnot? You must tell us your secrets :evil:
> 
> I do hope it blooms for you, I love large pouches and irapeanum has huge ones



Beginner's luck maybe?... I just bought a bottle of output and sterilized the medium in my oven. Facing west and In my veranda in a glass cabinet...


----------



## Seb63 (Jun 5, 2015)

Cyp. farreri




Cyp. cordigerum




Cyp. guttatum ...autofertilization succeeded ?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 7, 2015)

Great to see another farreri in cultivation. I hope people will propagate these until there is no point in collecting them from the wild anymore. Also really cool to see your irapeanum doing so well. I'm inspired!


----------



## Seb63 (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks ! ...I hope so !... The seller was a crook who owes me € 200 and sent me this plant miraculously. ..(Medlock Valley Orchids...)


----------



## Seb63 (Jun 8, 2015)

Cyp. reginae




Cyp. reginae album




Cyp. kentuckiense




Cyp. farreri


----------

